# brute force hard to start after sitting over a week



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

After sitting a week it takes about 2 min of turning over to get it to start, valve clearance is good, seems to me like the fuel is not holding its prime to the pump


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

In as soon as 2-days the fuel evaporates enough from the ..well-vented.. bowls to allow the needle valve to open. Once that happens, air come in and the fuel runs back through the pump's valves to the tank. Common to all carbed Brutes. The cure is to put an inline check valve right after the pump or run it every few days.

I use a shot of starting fluid if its been a week or longer. A lot easier on the starter and gears then to crank it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that's just common with those 05 and 06 carbed brutes. They were very cold natured.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have the same issue after she sits for a couple weeks even with an electric fuel pump .

Sent from my XT1080 using Off-Road Forums mobile app


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I'll try one of these right after the pump. Anyone know the ID size of the fuel line? Its either 6mm or 8mm.

Amazon.com: Aluminium Fuel Non Return Check Valve One Way Petrol 6mm 8mm 10mm 12mm: Automotive


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like they should have come with a primer. My old AC 500 has one right on the carb. You must pump it many times after sitting to start but it does start right up. Otherwise you can crank forever.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MinnKawi said:


> Sounds like they should have come with a primer. My old AC 500 has one right on the carb. You must pump it many times after sitting to start but it does start right up. Otherwise you can crank forever.


I hear the Canadian version does have a primer on it.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Canadian carbed models do have primers. Mine I got from the states tho with no primer. I've found since I did the electric pump it starts fast, no more delays.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

SLVRBRT said:


> Canadian carbed models do have primers. Mine I got from the states tho with no primer. I've found since I did the electric pump it starts fast, no more delays.


Which pump did you go with?


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Mr Gasket 42S. Works great. May still need to adjust floats a bit but been happy with it so far.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I have installed several electric pumps on older brutes the difference in all conditions were very obvious from starting to full power runs also helps in tuning carbs with a constant fuel flow


----------

